# Labels for the bottom of the shirt?



## nation03 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey guys, I'll be screen printing my actual tags, but what are the tags that are on the bottom of the shirt called? They usually just have the logo of the shirt company on it and nothing else. I may have overlooked some threads that had info on these so I apologize if there is. If anyone knows a place I can get them please let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

They are just called tags that are on the bottom of shirts.

You can get them from any label company. There is a least one in the left column of this page under preferred vendors.


----------



## nation03 (Sep 2, 2008)

I figured it was that obvious haha. Thanks a lot my man.


----------



## ahyndman (May 18, 2009)

Also, I think they are commonly called embroidered tags. Check this website

http://www.clothinglabels4u.com


----------



## nation03 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks. I gave them an email.


----------



## DANYEYI (Jun 12, 2009)

you could also use flock vinyl with regular vinyl to achieve a similar look.


----------



## ahyndman (May 18, 2009)

nation03 said:


> Thanks. I gave them an email.


No problem


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ahyndman said:


> Also, I think they are commonly called embroidered tags. Check this website
> 
> http://www.clothinglabels4u.com


They are not embroidered. They are woven. Embroidery is a whole different animal.


----------



## ahyndman (May 18, 2009)

splathead said:


> They are not embroidered. They are woven. Embroidery is a whole different animal.


Really??? I didn't even know that.  I'm going to have to do my research and find out what exactly embroidery is. Thanks for making me aware though


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ahyndman said:


> Really??? I didn't even know that.  I'm going to have to do my research and find out what exactly embroidery is. Thanks for making me aware though


Embroidery is thread sewn into a design or pattern on an existing piece of cloth.

Labels are woven into a design or pattern using a loom. The thread, once woven, make up the piece of cloth.


----------



## broke1010 (Nov 7, 2007)

nation03 said:


> hey guys, i'll be screen printing my actual tags, but what are the tags that are on the bottom of the shirt called? They usually just have the logo of the shirt company on it and nothing else. I may have overlooked some threads that had info on these so i apologize if there is. If anyone knows a place i can get them please let me know. Thanks in advance.


 called jock tags and any label company should carry them.


----------



## ahyndman (May 18, 2009)

splathead said:


> Embroidery is thread sewn into a design or pattern on an existing piece of cloth.
> 
> Labels are woven into a design or pattern using a loom. The thread, once woven, make up the piece of cloth.


Wow....everyday is a learning day. Thanks for that


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

All good information here.

One thing that isn't too clear is, are you looking for the tags that overlap underneath the seam or the ones that football jerseys have where all four corners are sewn?

Either way, the overlap tags are regular woven or printed labels: 

[MEDIA]http://magyar.mashkulture.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/johnny_cupcakes_bakesale.jpg[/MEDIA]

Jock labels are usually referred to football jersey type labels such as this one: [MEDIA]http://ddcentertainment.com/youth_nike_bush3.jpg[/MEDIA]


----------



## milkandeggsco (May 26, 2009)

It sounds like you are looking for are standard woven labels. These come in different varieties, but the most common are 50 or 100 denier damask (one allows for more detail in the design). Any label company will be able to help you - if you want to learn more I learned alot from the FAQs on bcilabels.com (though I ended up choosing a local supplier for my labels).


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

woven labels with a loop fold. i got 600 of them custom made off ebay for around $70.


----------



## jhanelle2000 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks, who is the seller that creates your custom made labels?

Thanks,
Jhanelle


----------



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

yes! i just made a topic asking about these tags! 

i was wondering if they are an actual tag or not. because i was thinking of just ordering a piece of cloth that is a specific custom size and having it sewn into my shirts in that spot. is that the way to go about it?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Gratz_The_King said:


> i was wondering if they are an actual tag or not.


They're usually an actual tag.



Gratz_The_King said:


> because i was thinking of just ordering a piece of cloth that is a specific custom size and having it sewn into my shirts in that spot. is that the way to go about it?


It's _*a*_ way to go about it. Depending on how you go about it it could end up frayed (may or may not be a problem I guess).

It really depends on the aesthetic you're after. If you want to be consistent with what other people do (in this case, I think that would most likely be a good thing) then use a woven tag, but if you want to do something different / original, etc. then maybe printed fabric would suit you more.


----------



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks! so how would you recommend i go about ordering these tags? what exactly would i ask for?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Provide art, size specs, etc. just like any other label job. They're made the same way, applied in _much_ the same way, etc. despite the different location.


----------



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

thats pretty much what i did when i requested a quote. i wasnt sure if i was doing it right though 

what is a standard size for those tags anyway? i took a guess and said 0.75" inch 2" (WxL) ...i said 2 because i was allowing space for when it folds over

for my neck tags i am using damask, but for these tags they should just be woven, right?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Gratz_The_King said:


> thats pretty much what i did when i requested a quote. i wasnt sure if i was doing it right though
> 
> what is a standard size for those tags anyway? i took a guess and said 0.75" inch 2" (WxL) ...i said 2 because i was allowing space for when it folds over
> 
> for my neck tags i am using damask, but for these tags they should just be woven, right?


There is no standard. It's what you want. If your label will fold over, make sure you tell the manufacturer that. They can build the fold in for you making it easier to sew the label on the garment. Don't forget to allow for the 1/8 inch of 'fold' area when you are placing your text/design.

Damask is woven. Damask is best, especially on outside the garment placement as it is a softer, tighter weave less likely to snag.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Gratz_The_King said:


> what is a standard size for those tags anyway? i took a guess and said 0.75" inch 2" (WxL) ...i said 2 because i was allowing space for when it folds over


That's about right, though it does vary - I've seen huge ones and tiny ones.



Gratz_The_King said:


> for my neck tags i am using damask, but for these tags they should just be woven, right?


You're not going to feel them, so as long as they look good and don't fall apart it won't be a problem. So yeah, woven anywhich way 

When I first got labels I didn't really know what to get; my supplier recommended damask and charged the same for it, so I went with that. I believe the finish is a tad better, but not enough to make a difference for this, so long as there aren't too many loose threads.


----------



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

so do you think that 0.75 x 2.0 is enough space to allow for the fold space?

any other special instructions i should ask for before i place the order? its a big order, so i dont want to mess it up  i want to get it right the first time. 

also i think damask isnt that good for those tags. i prefer the woven feel, even if the finish is not as good.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Gratz_The_King said:


> so do you think that 0.75 x 2.0 is enough space to allow for the fold space?


Not knowing anything about your design or its size, it's impossible for us to say. Just know, if half of your length is folded over to the inside of the shirt, this leaves you with an approximate max of .6 X .8 design size. Unless you intend to have your design go all the way to the edge of the label. 



> any other special instructions i should ask for before i place the order? its a big order, so i dont want to mess it up  i want to get it right the first time.


Make sure they send you a proof before they go into production. 



> also i think damask isnt that good for those tags. i prefer the woven feel, even if the finish is not as good.


Not sure what that means. Damask is a woven feel. 

Order samples from the company you will use. Then decide which is best. Damask is a tight weave. The other types not so much. For outside the shirt use, snagging becomes an issue for less tight weaves.


----------



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

im not sure what you mean by .6 x .8

how does it get reduced that much? 

i plan to have my tag start from the bottom seam of the shirt, and fold over to the back, pretty much the same as the way johnny cupcakes does it


----------



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

anyone??


----------



## milkandeggsco (May 26, 2009)

Gratz_The_King said:


> im not sure what you mean by .6 x .8
> 
> how does it get reduced that much?
> 
> i plan to have my tag start from the bottom seam of the shirt, and fold over to the back, pretty much the same as the way johnny cupcakes does it


If your label is .75 x 2.0 inches, and your planning on folding it in half and sewing it, Your actual design area is .75 x 1.0, less if your design does not go to the edge, allow for some room up top for the sewing (unless you want your label design to be sewn over). I think that is the reasoning for the smaller size.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Dave's right. Once you attach your label to the shirt, only .75 X .90 will be showing. The extra .10 of an inch discrepancy between Dave's measurement and mine is the fold length under the shirt. .10 is generous, but it will be between .05 and .10.

Using your design software (Corel, Illustrator, whatever you have) draw a .75 X .90 rectangle. Then place your image on top and size it to how you want it to look. What size do you come up with? If you want the woven border surrounding your image, then your size will be in the neighborhood of .60 X .80


----------



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

still a bit confused about the label sizing, and how to correctly choose the right size...but in the meantime i have another question

for the bottom labels, they will be the same color as the shirt, and i will have my logo woven into them, which will be the main color of the shirts design.

so for example (since you are confused), one of my shirts that i am selling is a white tee with a primarily blue design on it. so in this case, the label would be white, with the logo on it being blue. with me so far?

now my question is this. since the label company and the printing company are obviously 2 different companies, how will the colors end up matching? i want the labels color to match perfectly with the designs color. so how will i go about doing this?

i cant just send a picture saying "this is the color i want", because their monitor might be calibrated differently, and they might be seeing a lighter/darker color than the one that i want...

so how will i end up matching the labels color with the shirts color?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Gratz_The_King said:


> still a bit confused about the label sizing, and how to correctly choose the right size...but in the meantime i have another question
> 
> for the bottom labels, they will be the same color as the shirt, and i will have my logo woven into them, which will be the main color of the shirts design.
> 
> ...


Good Lord man, do you realize how many sets of labels you will have to order? How many designs will you have in a year? Do the math. $$$$$$

Unless you are trying to hide the label, its background should be a contrasting color to the shirt color. Black background on white shirts, white background on black shirts, etc. Check out Johnny Cupcakes for examples.

If your budget allows it, then go for it. Otherwise, no one will notice if you just have 2 sets; dark background with white logo for light shirts and white background with black logo for darks.

As far as color matching there are several ways to do it. One is to use pantone color matching on both your screen ink and label thread. You'll end up paying more for both.

A less expensive way is to find out which brand ink your printer will be using and pantone match the color as close as you can, then have your labels done in those pantone colors.

A really less expensive way is to match label colors as close as you can without pantone matching. Trust me, your customers won't notice.


----------



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

not sure what you mean!

ill explain what i am trying to do:

lets say i have a black tee with a white design on it. for the label (which will have my logo on it) it will be a black tag, with a white logo. 

you mentioned JC but thats exactly what he does. check out his regular crossbones tee in black. it has the white crossbones on it, and the label at the bottom is black with white crossbones. 

thats exactly what i was planning on doing as well...my labels will be a mini version of the shirt color/design color. just like JC does it. 

it wont be THAT many, because im only starting with 6 designs in the begining. so it will only be 6 different types of labels


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Gratz_The_King said:


> not sure what you mean!


Which part? 




> lets say i have a black tee with a white design on it. for the label (which will have my logo on it) it will be a black tag, with a white logo.
> 
> you mentioned JC but thats exactly what he does. check out his regular crossbones tee in black. it has the white crossbones on it, and the label at the bottom is black with white crossbones.


I had gone to his men's section and looked at the first tees that came up. His white shirt had a black label on it and his black shirt had a white label. I saw the crossbones shirt but did not see a picture of the label.

Irregardless, you're not JC, so if you want white labels on your white tees, then I think that's fine. Just know the label will not be as pronounced.



> it wont be THAT many, because im only starting with 6 designs in the begining. so it will only be 6 different types of labels


You may have mentioned it in an earlier post, but who will be doing your labels? If you haven't done so already, try to get all 6 of your color combinations within their minimum order amount.


----------



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

why go for a minimum order 

i was trying to get 1200 initially. the price is good for 1200

200 of each x 6 = 1200

i think most of JC's tags are miniature version of his shirt (color wise)


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Gratz_The_King said:


> i think most of JC's tags are miniature version of his shirt (color wise)


Yes, they are.

But, as Joe said, they are contrasting colors. Every JC shirt I've seen with a tag at the bottom has contrasting colors to that of the shirt/design.

A quick look at his site shows a yellow shirt w/black design, and the label is black w/yellow design.

Another shirt is white w/red design, and the label is red w/white design.

JC's labels have always contrasted the shirt design/colors.

Like Joe said, if you want to do it your way, the opposite of what JC does, that's fine. It's your label. But, you need to know that the label itself will be harder to see.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> still a bit confused about the label sizing, and how to correctly choose the right size...but in the meantime i have another question


You may want to contact the person that's going to do your labels and ask them directly how to choose the right size for what you're trying to do.

That's their job to help you place an order and make sure it comes out right, so I'm sure they'll be happy to answer your questions. Now that you know the right terms to use, they should be able to explain it to you pretty quickly.


----------



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

you guys were right about the tags...

i thought it would be a wise idea to order my first JC shirt just to get an idea of packaging, and to check the tags (not even a fan of the shirt to be honest with you, just wanted to research)

first i will say im very impressed with the packaging. from the box to the wrapping paper, to the plastic bag and its contents. very impressive stuff. where do you get those custom bags from anyway?

but aside from that, i checked out the tag and measured it. its a lot longer than i thought...its 2.75" in length and 1 inch wide. should i tell my label company to pre fold it for me?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Gratz_The_King said:


> should i tell my label company to pre fold it for me?


Absolutely. It will save you time and errors in the sewing process.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Gratz_The_King said:


> should i tell my label company to pre fold it for me?


If you're going to use the company I suggested to you, privately, I don't think they fold labels.

At least the last time I checked they didn't. But, you can always ask!


----------



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

are there any companies similar to that one that DO fold?

and why is folding such a big deal?it seems like it would be easy.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I can't imagine any label company that does not offer a folded label. If they make woven neck labels for t-shirts, then they fold.


----------



## Sheepland (May 9, 2009)

Would there be any problem with putting care instructions on the inside of a hem tag? Is there any gov't requirement to put them at the neck?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Sheepland said:


> Is there any gov't requirement to put them at the neck?


Some of the information (e.g. country of origin) needs to be in the neck. Not all of it does. Overall it's usually easier to just keep it all together.


----------



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

i was just thinking that if i put these tags on the bottom of my shirt, will people i am copying other brands? i dont want to look like i am copying anyone. maybe i can put them in another place? like the sleeve? or opposite side of the shirt?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Gratz_The_King said:


> i was just thinking that if i put these tags on the bottom of my shirt, will people i am copying other brands? i dont want to look like i am copying anyone. maybe i can put them in another place? like the sleeve? or opposite side of the shirt?


You can't put them anywhere where someone hasn't already put them before.

Johnny Cupcake wasn't the first to put them on the bottom hem.


----------



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks! i guess you have a point !


----------



## Atakteo (Jul 8, 2009)

did we ever get an answer as to the seller on ebay making this tags, 600 for 75$ ?? thanks.


----------



## graybow (Mar 3, 2009)

wow how did u do that???


----------



## TimeWithoutTheE (Mar 31, 2007)

i saw one on ebay for 70 for 1000
the seller is called wooowdeal


----------



## teabelly83 (Jun 16, 2007)

just caught this thread, yeah i like these woven type labels too. i own afew johnny cupcakes tees aswel as afew other tees that have used labels like these and they do look cool, esp if like u guys say the colours contrast. its something ive noted down in my sketch/not book. id rather have ones that stood out so u could see it from a modlling photo or whatever. 

i also wasnt sure where placement should be on mine, i like the bottom hem as it looks simple, traditional and cool, but also the sleeve can sometimes look ok, a brand called chunk put theres on the sleeves ithink. 

either that or have it on the hem but at the back instead of the front.


----------



## Peleg_86 (Dec 1, 2008)

i am thinking on the bottom of the shirt still. sort of like jonny cupcakes


----------



## spider44 (Aug 20, 2009)

Do you think it is a good idea to have labels on the bottom hem if you are selling to a high end market?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

spider44 said:


> Do you think it is a good idea to have labels on the bottom hem if you are selling to a high end market?


It's a nice added feature. Gives some class and professionalism to your brand.

However, it doesn't add any value to the consumer. So be aware of the fact that if the added cost of doing the hem label raises the retail price, then you could be pricing your self out of your market.

Are you already doing custom neck labels and hangtags? All of these features are great, but not at the expense of driving your retail price to $30-40 for a t-shirt.


----------



## spider44 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I am in a unique position, in that the resort area where I plan to see the shirts is very exclusive. A $20 tee would not do well as the customer base is accustomed to paying $30 plus for shirts. They would consider it a cheap item and would not buy it.
Strange but I will take it.


----------



## ScaredPanda (Dec 5, 2009)

Jumping in a bit late on the thread, but wanted to say thanks to everyone for the great info as well as ask a question: has anyone found a good business to do these woven labels for them?


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

good info here guys, thanks! i'll keep watching this post.


----------



## pilotian24 (Jan 24, 2013)

Wonderful info so far guys, alot of help!

I was just wondering, I am starting up but really want to put these on my shirts. I am almost ready to order some and was wondering your opinion on just ordering say black bg and white logo and vise versa... Will people be offended if I put the white bg with black logo tag on a lets say grey, or blue shirt etc...?

I cant go all JC on my brand! I am just starting out you know?

Thanks guys


----------

